# Can you rip a Blu-ray to the computer using a PS3?



## Jonathansdong

My computer doesn't read blu-rays and i wondered if i can hook up the PS3 to the computer and rip it from there. Is it posible to do so and if so what cables should i use and how should it all be set up in general?
And if not a PS3 can a PS4 do it?


----------



## Intel_man

Don't think the PS3 uses a Blu Ray writer. It's probably just a reader.


----------



## Jonathansdong

Intel_man said:


> Don't think the PS3 uses a Blu Ray writer. It's probably just a reader.


I wanted to rip blu-rays into the computerand not make one.


----------



## spirit

I don't think it's possible to do what you want to do using a PS3 since I don't think you can get the PS3's BR drive to be recognised as a BR drive by Windows.

The discussion of media ripping is a slightly sketchy area on this forum. Please make sure you read the rules! http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html


----------



## Jonathansdong

spirit said:


> I don't think it's possible to do what you want to do using a PS3 since I don't think you can get the PS3's BR drive to be recognised as a BR drive by Windows.
> 
> The discussion of media ripping is a slightly sketchy area on this forum. Please make sure you read the rules! http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html



It is strickly as a way to edit all the Lord of the Rings and Hobbit movies toghether into two seperate movies, in the hobbits case into a shorter movie. I only have them on blu-ray you see. It is not for any piracy reasons and illegal activity.


----------



## spirit

I'm pretty sure it's not possible to use a PS3 to rip Blu-rays.


----------



## Jonathansdong

spirit said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not possible to use a PS3 to rip Blu-rays.



Can i connect a regular BD player you think?


----------



## Intel_man

You can just grab a blu ray writer drive that comes with the software for $80.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

Alternatively, the same type of drive that doesn't come with the software is around $50-65.


----------

